# Dry Rub Turkey



## smokeringred (Nov 20, 2011)

Tryin' somethin' new That I've haven't done with a turkey. I'm trying a dry rub on the turkey without brining. By dry rub, I mean just a poultry seasoning. I've always brined my turkeys for at least 12 hrs, then just smeared it with butter and put some rosemary under the skin. I just rubbed this with butter and applied the seasoning. Well, here goes, I hope turns out ok.

This is at about 3.5 hrs. Let you know how it comes out.


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 21, 2011)

Great looking Bird!  How did it come out?  Were the breasts moist?  And would you recommend it?


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 21, 2011)

Boy it sure has a beautiful color to it!


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 21, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> Great looking Bird!  How did it come out?  Were the breasts moist?  And would you recommend it?


  *X2*


----------



## smokeringred (Dec 21, 2011)

It turned out pretty good. The meat was very moist and VERY tender. The dry rub on the outside added a little flavor, but the rub I used was not made to be in the heat that long, it really just cooked all the flavor out of it. It didn't burn, but more like scorched by the time I took it off the grill. The picture in the initial post was at 3.5 hrs, but by the end (6hrs), it was much darker.

Personally I think soaking it in a Brine, and butter and a little Rosemary on the outside is all you need. 30 mins/ lb., smoke for the first 1/3 of the whole cook time = GREAT SMOKED TURKEY. This dry rub and not soaking the turkey this time was ok, but just ok...


----------



## sabato domenica (Aug 1, 2013)

The results look great. I always brine every bird no matter how I'm cooking it, read a lot about the science and it really accomplishes retaining moisture. I just took a turkey out of a brine, will be injecting it and adding a dry rub, delicious dinner tonight!


----------



## raastros2 (Aug 1, 2013)

Beautiful :drool


----------



## lowpro192000 (Aug 1, 2013)

what temp did u cook it at?


----------



## sabato domenica (Aug 1, 2013)

OK, not sure if you're asking me, but I did cook my brined, injected, butterred, and dry rubbed turkey today in my Big Green Egg at 350 degrees for about three and a half hours for my 13.25 lb bird,mmmm good....


----------



## loan angler (Nov 25, 2013)

Sabato.................The exact information I was looking for.

any advice on the rub???


----------

